# Sol Badguy Vs Cloud and Sephiroth



## SpaceMook (Sep 22, 2011)

Limiter off. :ho


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 22, 2011)

He fucking annihilates them.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 22, 2011)

He fire punches them in the gut.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 22, 2011)

*VOLCANIC VIPER!!!*


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 22, 2011)

Can you die in a fire?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 22, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> can he dish out continental damage? or tank continental slashes at triple digits?



He can punch them out the galaxy if you're going that route.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 22, 2011)

Troll harder.


----------



## SpaceMook (Sep 22, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> sephiroth can just use the lifestream to come back every time. and soulfuck on planetary scale.





Like he's ever done that kind of shit.


----------



## The Phantom Stranger (Sep 22, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> sephiroth can just use the lifestream to come back every time. and soulfuck on planetary scale.



I didn't realize there was a Lifestream in GG.
Or that Sephiroth now has the ability to self-revive w/o clones, Jenova, or whatnot.

Learn something wrong everyday.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 22, 2011)

Let's assume Sephiroth _can_ soulfuck.  Just to humour this moron.

How is he getting past Sol's Masterghost?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 22, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Troll harder.



Moviecodec Debate Cavemen: The Trollening.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2011)

MVC guy, can't you keep a hold on your degenerates?

We can keep our trolls here, much to our chagrin


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 22, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Moviecodec Debate Cavemen: The Trollening.



I wouldn't pay to see that.



moloch horridus said:


> sephiroth uses his planetary tk and chops sol badguy to sun



wat


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 22, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> sephiroth uses his planetary tk and chops sol badguy to sun


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 22, 2011)

moloch horridus said:


> sephiroth uses his planetary tk and chops sol badguy to sun



I'm aware of how you retarded MVC slimes have often no sense of scale or shame, but nothing you've mentioned here accomodates for that notion.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 22, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> I wouldn't pay to see that.



What would you rather see, that or a new Uwe Boll Nazi gold funded film?


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 22, 2011)

And now he's gone.



Charcan said:


> What would you rather see, that or a new Uwe Boll Nazi gold funded film?



I'll have to get back to you on this one.


----------



## The Phantom Stranger (Sep 22, 2011)

zenieth said:


> MVC guy, can't you keep a hold on your degenerates?
> 
> We can keep our trolls here, much to our chagrin



I TRY SO HARD! 
But alas I fear he might simply be a bit misinformed about the characters in question. You see there's quite the cult following for FFVII over at MvC, certain members have bolstered it's characters to essentially be at Saiyan Saga levels of power. And every once in awhile someone attempts to spread that rhetoric elsewhere.  

tl:dr He can't help it, he's been lied to.


----------



## SpaceMook (Sep 22, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> And now he's gone.



He'll be back tomorrow to entertain us.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 22, 2011)

The Phantom Stranger said:


> I TRY SO HARD!
> But alas I fear he might simply be a bit misinformed about the characters in question. You see there's quite the cult following for FFVII over at MvC, certain members have bolstered it's characters to essentially be at Saiyan Saga levels of power. And every once in awhile some attempts to spread that rhetoric elsewhere.
> 
> tl:dr He can't help it, he's been lied to.



Talk about understatements.



SpaceMook said:


> He'll be back tomorrow to entertain us.



And he'll find a nice, warm ban waiting for him.  Or me.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2011)

Lol like our mods are that fast.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey, they're pretty swift when it comes to banning us.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 22, 2011)

Every time I was about to post an intellegent comeback on one of his threads just before I clicked "post quick reply" the thread had been deleted.

I was disappoint.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 22, 2011)

Mods gonna mod, Avant.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 22, 2011)

Fuckin bastards


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 22, 2011)

No idea why that made me laugh so much.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 22, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> No idea why that made me laugh so much.



Maybe because it reveals the intrinsic tragicomedy of modhood: capable of be hated even when doing their job swiftly.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 22, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> No idea why that made me laugh so much.



De nada **


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 22, 2011)

Mein Square, Fang, and Plat for mods

they would be efficiency incarnate


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 22, 2011)

no one asked you for your opinion, peasant


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 22, 2011)

Who is Mein Square?


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 22, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> Who is Mein Square?



Nihilus, I think.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 22, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> Who is Mein Square?



he is all of us


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 22, 2011)

I see CD oppressing the rabble of the internet, and I approve.



Charcan said:


> Maybe because it reveals the intrinsic tragicomedy of modhood: capable of be hated even when doing their job swiftly.



Could well be.  No problem with them myself, at least.


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 22, 2011)

asianharrastaja said:


> it was a fact, not opinion



Then back it up with evidence.


----------



## asianharrastaja (Sep 22, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> Then back it up with evidence.



post count of over 50,000 cannot be explained in any other way


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 22, 2011)

Hater gonna hate


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 22, 2011)

asianharrastaja said:


> post count of over 50,000 cannot be explained in any other way



wait, you're in love with both EM and Fang

you have to choose one or the other

mind you, neither will return your affections, but I just want to cut whatever pain you experience in half


----------



## Markness (Sep 22, 2011)

Sephiroth is the king of being overrated. The best we've seen him do strength wise was cut chunks of the wrecked Shinra Building and have them slide towards Cloud like an impromptu bowling game with a single moving pin. Sol's Tyrant Rave could easily destroy the Shinra Building and since he blasted a city-sized gear with his limiter off, he could probably destroy Midgar, too. He's overkill for Cloud and Sephiroth.


----------



## asianharrastaja (Sep 22, 2011)

Cloud DID tank a country buster though


----------



## SpaceMook (Sep 22, 2011)

asianharrastaja said:


> Cloud DID tank a country buster though





No, he never tanked one.


----------



## asianharrastaja (Sep 22, 2011)

He did, it was calced at MVC.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 22, 2011)

Bullshit calc is bullshit


----------



## asianharrastaja (Sep 22, 2011)

well, there you go to mvc and debunk it. Cloud and Sephiroth tanked an explosion that penetrated to the core of Earth


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 22, 2011)

asianharrastaja said:


> well, there you go to mvc and debunk it. Cloud and Sephiroth tanked an explosion that penetrated to the core of Earth


----------



## asianharrastaja (Sep 22, 2011)

well yeah, post some stupid images/gifs or whatever, instead of trying to debunk the calc


----------



## Markness (Sep 22, 2011)

asianharrastaja said:


> Cloud DID tank a country buster though



What the hell?!?  Cloud was stabbed by Sephiroth's sword and was wounded. His durability is pathetic!


----------



## asianharrastaja (Sep 22, 2011)

Esomark said:


> What the hell?!?  Cloud was stabbed by Sephiroph's sword and was wounded. His durability is pathetic!



yeah, sephiroths slashes are continental. cloud tanked country buster, get over it.


----------



## SpaceMook (Sep 22, 2011)

asianharrastaja said:


> yeah, sephiroths slashes are continental. cloud tanked country buster, get over it.



You mean what was shown in Advent Children right? 

Oh wait.


----------



## Markness (Sep 22, 2011)

asianharrastaja said:


> yeah, sephiroths slashes are continental. cloud tanked country buster, get over it.



What the hell are you smoking? His slashes only just cut chunks off the Shinra Building! That isn't continental, not even close. Seriously, this Sephiroth wank is getting out of hand.


----------



## asianharrastaja (Sep 22, 2011)

shockwaves of his slashes destroyed Mako cannon, which have country level durability. get over it


----------



## SpaceMook (Sep 22, 2011)

asianharrastaja said:


> shockwaves of his slashes destroyed Mako cannon, which have country level durability. get over it



When has the Mako cannon shown anything close to country level durability?


----------



## Markness (Sep 22, 2011)

asianharrastaja said:


> shockwaves of his slashes destroyed Mako cannon, which have country level durability. get over it



Seriously, you're wanking beyond belief now.


----------



## asianharrastaja (Sep 22, 2011)

the weapon tanked country busting explosion, that made a hole in the planet. have you even played FFVII??


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 22, 2011)

SpaceMook said:


> When has the Mako cannon shown anything close to country level durability?



Did I miss the scene where the country the cannon is in was destroyed and only the cannon remained?

Because everything this tard is saying is invalidated by how nothing in AC even remotely approaches that level of destruction.


----------



## Markness (Sep 22, 2011)

asianharrastaja said:


> the weapon tanked country busting explosion, that made a hole in the planet. have you even played FFVII??



 How does this support the cannon's durability case? The Weapon's and the cannon are different things!


----------



## asianharrastaja (Sep 22, 2011)

cannon can fire country busters, of course it has country level durability. this is not rocket science for christs sake. and sephiroth one-shotted jenova who tanked meteor crash


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 22, 2011)

Esomark said:


> How does this support the cannon's durability case? The Weapon's and the cannon are different things!



He's mindwashed by bullshit MVC calc circle jerking, probably.

And if we want to be pedantic, Sephiroth cut a cannon inside a simulation, not the actual one.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 22, 2011)

asianharrastaja said:


> cannon can fire country busters, of course it has country level durability.



So real world submarines can tank nukes since they can fire nuclear missiles and have nuclear reactors? That's retarded logic, typical of DBZtards and MVC cavemen.

Go back there.


----------



## Markness (Sep 22, 2011)

asianharrastaja said:


> cannon can fire country busters, of course it has country level durability. this is not rocket science for christs sake. and sephiroth one-shotted jenova who tanked meteor crash



Too bad we've never seen it destroy a country nor seen it get hit by an attack where it came out unscatched. Go back to your dream world and stay there.

One shotting Jenova? Hahaha! He didn't even attempt any harm on Jenova!


----------



## asianharrastaja (Sep 22, 2011)

Chaos Theory is with me on this one. You can ask further info about the calc from him.

ps. he also thinks zack fair stomps HST without materia


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 22, 2011)

asianharrastaja said:


> Chaos Theory is with me on this one. You can ask further info about the calc from him.
> 
> ps. he also thinks zack fair stomps HST without materia



Appeal to authority fallacy. No one cares, and concession accepted.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 22, 2011)

So much laughter  

No way in hell is Sephiroth or Cloud close to anything continental, much less City. I swear you must be special in the head, what in god's name makes you think thats true? and if you want us to Debunk the calc so bad, post it here so we can tear it to shreds.


----------



## asianharrastaja (Sep 22, 2011)

Ok, wait a second


----------



## asianharrastaja (Sep 22, 2011)

pages 2 and 3


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 22, 2011)

I don't want to go to that site; I might get infected and die. Just post the damn post here, shouldn't be that difficult--


----------



## asianharrastaja (Sep 22, 2011)

it's scattered to many different posts, easier if you just read it there yourselves.


----------



## Markness (Sep 22, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Appeal to authority fallacy. No one cares, and concession accepted.



When you try to intimidate someone by using someone else's stance rather than sticking to your own, you've pretty much shot yourself in the foot. It shows how much of a weakling he is.


----------



## asianharrastaja (Sep 22, 2011)

really, I won't quote dozens of posts here, go read it yourselves. ?f you find it too hard, concession accepted.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 22, 2011)

asianharrastaja said:


> it's scattered to many different posts, easier if you just read it there yourselves.



You're the laziest and most incompetent debater in the world.

Asking people in a debate to go away and gather your own clues is like the easiest concession in the world.



Esomark said:


> When you try to intimidate someone by using someone else's stance rather than sticking to your own, you've pretty much shot yourself in the foot. It shows how much of a weakling he is.



He's a sign-up troll anyway. Will be banned soon.


----------



## Markness (Sep 22, 2011)

asianharrastaja said:


> really, I won't quote dozens of posts here, go read it yourselves. ?f you find it too hard, concession accepted.



There were no calcs in those pages you specified. Nice try, troll.



Charcan said:


> He's a sign-up troll anyway. Will be banned soon.



Overdue.


----------



## AceDick (Sep 22, 2011)

Lol at taking Sentry seriously. This is just sad.
@Sentry
MVC Chaostheory =/= OBD Chaostheory123.
MVC's CT is a dumbfuck bleachwanker with no sense of scaling and makes more fallacies than Tyrant in his posts


----------



## asianharrastaja (Sep 22, 2011)

Wolfenstein said:
			
		

> I think we can all agree Zack is comparable to FFVII Cloud in durability.
> 
> That being said, Cloud tanked a Country+ energy release when the Northern Crater exploded, and was seen later with no physical injuries after falling 5500+ kilometers down the hole. Zack could replicate that.
> 
> In that light...he could easily solo the HST.





			
				Vile said:
			
		

> Zack Fair said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Wolfenstein said:
			
		

> Zack Fair said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Wolfenstein said:
			
		

> Lol!
> 
> I'm not insane guys >_>
> 
> ...





			
				Vile said:
			
		

> I found this by the way to help with measuring. Even falling a hundred kilometers would be extremely impressive though.






			
				Wolfenstein said:
			
		

> Well let's see...Vile.
> 
> When they arrived there Cloud specifically stated...
> 
> ...






			
				Vile said:
			
		

> I mean, in comparison even to the moon. . . This will put some perspective into things.
> 
> 
> Space is only 100 kilometers from the earth. So even if we used a smaller scale like the moon, it's still a ridiculous feat.
> ...



there it is


----------



## Markness (Sep 22, 2011)

AceDick said:


> Lol at taking Sentry seriously. This is just sad.
> @Sentry
> MVC Chaostheory =/= OBD Chaostheory123.
> MVC's CT is a dumbfuck bleachwanker with no sense of scaling and makes more fallacies than Tyrant in his posts



I'm not taking him seriously at all. I've been mocking him the whole time he's posted.


----------



## asianharrastaja (Sep 22, 2011)

MVC chaos theory is obds chaos theory, he has himself admitted it.


----------



## AceDick (Sep 22, 2011)

^what the hell


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 22, 2011)

AceDick said:


> MVC Chaostheory =/= OBD Chaostheory123.



I never believed him, actually.

And AC contradicts any of these bullshit calcs and claims anyway. Cloud got nicked by a bullet there, and those bullets sure as hell weren't continental busting anything.

And Sephiroth didn't cut the actual cannon anyway. None of his slashes directly cut anything worth a continental damn via direct feats.


----------



## asianharrastaja (Sep 22, 2011)

Yes they did. You have yet to debunk that calc I just gave you.

ps. MVC ChaosTheory is also OBD ChaosTheory123, he has admitted it to me.


----------



## Markness (Sep 22, 2011)

asianharrastaja said:


> MVC chaos theory is obds chaos theory, he has himself admitted it.



Quit trying to cheerlead and stand up for yourself or get lost.


----------



## asianharrastaja (Sep 22, 2011)

Sephiroth hurt cloud, who tanked country level explosion.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 22, 2011)

asianharrastaja said:


> Yes they did. You have yet to debunk that calc I just gave you.



I don't need to debunk fan calcs when the series itself already has Cloud getting hurt by lesser stuff and Sephiroth cut a simulation cannon only.


----------



## asianharrastaja (Sep 22, 2011)

Charcan said:


> I don't need to debunk fan calcs when the series itself already has Cloud getting hurt by lesser stuff and Sephiroth cut a simulation cannon only.



this is ffvii cloud, not ac.


----------



## Markness (Sep 22, 2011)

asianharrastaja said:


> Sephiroth hurt cloud, who tanked country level explosion.



Recycling arguements has reached a new low.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 22, 2011)

asianharrastaja said:


> this is ffvii cloud, not ac.



They're the same character. Are you butthurt no one continent busts in AC?



Esomark said:


> Recycling arguements has reached a new low.



Hey, at least he dropped the retarded "shooting something makes the shooter as durable as the shot" argument.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 22, 2011)

Just ignore the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), he's not worth the time of day.


----------



## asianharrastaja (Sep 22, 2011)

you can try and argue this over mvc and see how utterly you fail.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 22, 2011)

asianharrastaja said:


> you can try and argue this over mvc and see how utterly you fail.



Concession accepted.


----------



## Markness (Sep 22, 2011)

Charcan said:


> They're the same character. Are you butthurt no one continent busts in AC?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, at least he dropped the retarded "shooting something makes the shooter as durable as the shot" argument.



Indeed. That was beyond retarded.



asianharrastaja said:


> you can try and argue this over mvc and see how utterly you fail.



If you love MVC so much, why are you coming here?


----------



## asianharrastaja (Sep 22, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Concession accepted.



do you realise that mvc debaters >>>>>> you. i'm not that knowledgeable on FFVII, but when you got likes of Wolfenstein and Zack Fair (a recorded IQ of 162) arguing for it, I know which side I'll take.


----------



## AceDick (Sep 22, 2011)

Terrible posts. Terrible dupes. And not even an ounce of merit. Sentry in a nutshell.


----------



## Six02 (Sep 22, 2011)

AceDick said:


> Terrible posts. Terrible dupes. And not even an ounce of merit. Sentry in a nutshell.



Holy crap that's one ugly ass pig.


----------



## Markness (Sep 22, 2011)

asianharrastaja said:


> do you realise that mvc debaters >>>>>> you. i'm not that knowledgeable on FFVII, but when you got likes of Wolfenstein and Zack Fair (a recorded IQ of 162) arguing for it, I know which side I'll take.



In other words, you can't stand on your own feet.


----------



## Six02 (Sep 22, 2011)

asianharrastaja said:


> do you realise that mvc debaters >>>>>> you. i'm not that knowledgeable on FFVII, but when you got likes of Wolfenstein and Zack Fair (a recorded IQ of 162) arguing for it, I know which side I'll take.



Ahaha... ahahahah.

Oh fuck that's funny man.  Forget ass kissing, you're sticking it up way in their intestine, you're entire head's probably covered in shit.  Don't you got a back bone?  I mean this is the internet, it's not too hard to have so try to at least show some.


----------



## asianharrastaja (Sep 22, 2011)

Sephiroth slashed Cloud, who tanked country level explosion. Cloud got hurt bullets because he was fucking exhausted. And Sephiroth could tank lifewiping meteor crash.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 22, 2011)

Firstly, you believe what they say about there IQ thats mistake number one (Dumbass ) Mistake number two is that the entire shit you posted? *had no relevance to final fantasy whatsoever*. All the dude did was take a random chart of a plane, the sky, etc etc. and measured off of that. If that were the case a shit ton of verses would be planet level. but we use this thing called common sense, maybe you heard of it? try it out, its free and saves lives.  To further prove why we shit on mvc debaters, is that we actually know what the fuck were talking about; we don't factor in anything unless its actually plausible. You only use what's shown in the manga, not outside material to scale and calc things. using any outside sources to measure for calc is a horrible idea and makes the whole calculation Moot. Troll harder, and learn the basics; maybe then you'll see how stupid you guys are.


----------



## Six02 (Sep 22, 2011)

asianharrastaja said:


> Sephiroth slashed Cloud, who tanked country level explosion. Cloud got hurt bullets because he was fucking exhausted. And Sephiroth could tank lifewiping meteor crash.



Right, so when you're done chode sucking will you actually say anything with even the slightest bit of intelligence.


----------



## asianharrastaja (Sep 22, 2011)

what? so we can't use outside source to calc how large the explosion had to be in order to make hole in the planet? of course we can. it's called common sense.


----------



## asianharrastaja (Sep 22, 2011)

and of course we use the law of equilevance that FFVII planet is the size of Earth


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 22, 2011)

asianharrastaja said:


> you can try and argue this over mvc and see how utterly you fail.



fuck MVC..and fuck you

now get the hell off of the OBD


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 22, 2011)

No, the sources he used were idiotic. you need to have the calculation of what would be the frame of said explosion, then you calc it with everything else in the manga. the only outside source needed for calculations is the formula's and the desired number to match the level of destructive capacity. any outside pictures, or other measures (such as the plane and such which had no relevance to the scenes in FF7) are moot. You calculate what was shown via Cut scenes/scans/etc etc. any outside information besides formula's make calculations moot.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 22, 2011)

asianharrastaja said:


> and of course we use the law of equilevance that FFVII planet is the size of Earth



Then what relevance is the snippet of the plane flying in the sky. That was never Seen in FFVII, nor anything around it. use what's shown in the damn game, no outside pictures.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 22, 2011)

asianharrastaja said:


> do you realise that mvc debaters >>>>>> you. *i'm not that knowledgeable on FFVII*, but when you got likes of Wolfenstein and Zack Fair (a recorded IQ of 162) arguing for it, I know which side I'll take.



You've made it obvious you don't know what you're talking about, but thanks for making it clear to anyone who wasn't paying attention.



asianharrastaja said:


> Sephiroth slashed Cloud, who tanked country level explosion. Cloud got hurt bullets because he was fucking exhausted. And Sephiroth could tank lifewiping meteor crash.



Actually when he was nicked by a regular bullet he was pretty damn fresh and still a ways off before he even started fighting Sephiroth the real threat to him, and the fact those albino losers were considering those bullets (which weren't country busting when missing Cloud) as viable weapons against him throughout the whole damn movie shoves your argument up your ass with each fired shot.

Enjoy your ban when it comes. I hope MVC has a cradle big enough to rock you in when you go back.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 22, 2011)

why the hell do these maniacs even bother?

also LOL at bringing up IQ'S when it comes to moviecodec considering one imbecile claimed to have an IQ of five thousand


----------



## Ulti (Sep 22, 2011)

Is he Alakazam?


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 22, 2011)

Ultimecia said:


> Is he Alakazam?



No way. Pics or it isn't true


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 22, 2011)

looks like the slenderman got him


----------



## Ulti (Sep 22, 2011)

Shame

I was gonna weakened Jedah Dohma vs Final Fantasy VII


----------



## AceDick (Sep 22, 2011)

Sentry isn't welcomed at mvc at all. He is a butthurt obd reject with a hard on for Mike. Fucking cancer. Do you know whats common between OBD, MVC, CBR, SB, KMC, Viz?
Sentry got banned from all of them


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 22, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> why the hell do these maniacs even bother?
> 
> also LOL at bringing up IQ'S when it comes to moviecodec considering one imbecile claimed to have an IQ of five thousand



His bringing that up was so dumb I didn't even need to quote it, it stands on its own. He might as well have said "my dad can beat your dad".


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 22, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> looks like the slenderman got him



The Slenderman's had quite a bit of kids to eat targets lately huh


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 22, 2011)

AceDick said:


> Sentry isn't welcomed at mvc at all. He is a butthurt obd reject with a hard on for Mike. Fucking cancer. Do you know whats common between OBD, MVC, CBR, SB, KMC, Viz?
> Sentry got banned from all of them



some twats impersonating me over there now 



Charcan said:


> His bringing that up was so dumb I didn't even need to quote it, it stands on its own. He might as well have said "my dad can beat your dad".



the problem comes from the juvenile attitude and obvious lies and distortions intelligent people can bullshit way better then harlequin/genius and the rest of the clowns and would be better at convincing others



TeenRyu said:


> The Slenderman's had quite a bit of kids to eat targets lately huh



hasn't he? I guess we can add "feeds on butthurt cyber faggotry" to his list of his abilities

does that Sentry an hero? for his sacrifice to the slenderman?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 22, 2011)

Smh at this lasting more than Rammstein fire truck vs Sauce but hey at least it's over (but the fading banned troll screams).


----------



## AceDick (Sep 22, 2011)

An hero = the act of committing suicide
@IWD
I can bet that its Sentry pretending to be you


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 22, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Smh at this lasting more than Rammstein fire truck vs Sauce but hey at least it's over (but the fading banned troll screams).



it is we can rejoice and mourn a good Sasuke stomp thread that has been lost



AceDick said:


> *An hero = the act of committing suicide*
> @IWD
> I can bet that its Sentry pretending to be you



an apt description

might be Bob kinda stupid of him though


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Sep 22, 2011)

OMG not this guy again. Well you guys have done a fine job of tearing this guy's argument apart. Seriously where do these guys get this shit from. Continent level slashes when he couldn't even slice the Shinra building in two just cut little pieces of it off. This is among the most idiotic wanking I've ever seen in my life.

By the way I have to ask. Who is Sol Badguy? I hear about him a lot but don't know who he is or where he's from.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 22, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> By the way I have to ask. Who is Sol Badguy? I hear about him a lot but don't know who he is or where he's from.



Main character from Guilty Gear. One of the last notorious 2D fighting game series.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 22, 2011)

Isn't Badguy a City-buster+? He fucking stomps on them


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2011)

He's city+ in base 
at 30%
with a gunflame


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 22, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> hasn't he? I guess we can add "feeds on butthurt cyber faggotry" to his list of his abilities
> 
> does that Sentry an hero? for his sacrifice to the slenderman?



Now he needs to get Shujin and Unknown and we will all be happy.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 22, 2011)

zenieth said:


> He's city+ in base
> at 30%
> with a gunflame



Where'd you get that from?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2011)

He can oneshot megadeath classes, while sealed. Albeit he was pissed though.

So 50%


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm really not remembering that.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2011)

It was when he and ky were fighting those 50 megadeth's around rome.
 And Ky died and Sol got pissed and oneshot the lot of them, though he was already taking them down while not pissed.

Let's not forget the manga that happened right after the original GG where, albeit with limiter off he oneshot that megadeth class with a gunflame or was it bandit revolver?


----------



## Markness (Sep 22, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> OMG not this guy again. Well you guys have done a fine job of tearing this guy's argument apart. Seriously where do these guys get this shit from. Continent level slashes when he couldn't even slice the Shinra building in two just cut little pieces of it off. This is among the most idiotic wanking I've ever seen in my life.



Indeed. Sephiroth gets so overhyped that it is ridiculous and the wank he receives is absurd. I used to know someone who would downplay characters like Akuma (Said Sakura of Naruto could beat him! Ha!) and claim he wanted Sephiroth's "power". 



DestinyDestroyer said:


> Isn't Badguy a City-buster+? He fucking stomps on them



He probably doesn't even need his limiter off to win.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 22, 2011)

zenieth said:


> It was when he and ky were fighting those 50 megadeth's around rome.  And Ky died and Sol got pissed and oneshot the lot of them, though he was already taking them down while not pissed.



Those weren't Megadeath Gears.  Megadeath Gears are like the Hydra, which Kliff fought for a straight week.

Even Sol wouldn't be able to one-shot them in base when it would have taken a nuke to kill the one in the novel.

You're right about the rest, though.



> Let's not forget the manga that happened right after the original GG where, albeit with limiter off he oneshot that megadeth class with a gunflame or was it bandit revolver?



It was either a Gun Flame or a generic fireball.

Damn good indication of power, considering the damage he can throw out in base.


----------



## Blade (Sep 22, 2011)

> Limiter off
> Against Sephiroth and Cloud
>


----------



## Blade (Sep 22, 2011)

Most ridiculous fight i have seen lately.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 22, 2011)

He could arguably beat them in base.


----------



## Blade (Sep 22, 2011)

One handed base Sol can beat the shit out of them.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 22, 2011)

Sol's heel would crush them.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh wait I got it wrong.

It was 3 megadeth class and 200 large class.

and the move was tyrant Rave

Sol still oneshot them all with limiter on though


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 22, 2011)

He's that much of a boss.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2011)

Drama CD Dizzy is best Dizzy.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 22, 2011)

I like how easily Sol pissed her off.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor May though.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah.  Throwing away her life like that only for Dizzy to tank it like a boss.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2011)

She and April didn't stand a chance.

None of the jellypirates did


----------



## Lina Inverse (Sep 22, 2011)

yeah

I think doesn't need doggragoninstall for this one


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 22, 2011)

zenieth said:


> She and April didn't stand a chance.
> 
> None of the jellypirates did



But Sol stalemated that shit.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 22, 2011)

What are you serious? 

What the fuck is Cloud and Sephiroth gona do to Sol? 

His theme solos 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttNxsq_ywDI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 22, 2011)

Sol motherfucking Badguy.


----------



## Dogescartes (Sep 22, 2011)

Lol watching the flames of OBD, makes me feel like a superior being. 

Just relax and enjoy the ride.


----------



## SHM (Sep 24, 2011)

The Phantom Stranger said:


> I didn't realize there was a Lifestream in GG.
> Or that Sephiroth now has the ability to self-revive w/o clones, Jenova, or whatnot.
> 
> Learn something wrong everyday.



Actually, he can. Well, not "revive" perse, but exist. In "Case of the Lifestream: Black" Sephiroth says that he would be able to manifest himself in the physical world as a 'physical' spirit(exactly like Kadaj and the others did), if only he hadn't already given up memories of himself to the Lifestream, as a way of preventing the dillution of his soul.
But that only happened because Sephiroth's spirit was already weakened after Cloud's spirit Omnislashed him at the end of FFVII(before that moment, Sephiroth was able to exist in the Lifestream without needing to give up any of his memories).
Meaning that, if Sephiroth's spirit is not damaged/weaker, he *can* appear in(and interact with) the living world, in the form of a tangible spirit, without the help of any Jenova-cell, or Clone, or anything else.

And he doesn't need to be alive to use some of his powers, you know. Like for example, holding back the most powerful white-magic(Holy) in place even _after_ his body(Safer-Sephiroth) was destroyed and he, obviously, died.
People often forget that killing Sephiroth is not enough to beat him. You need to directly damage his spirit(like Cloud did at the end of FFVII) to do it, and if you don't? He can use his spiritual and mental powers on you.
Can Sol hurt spirits? Because if he can't, Sephiroth will TK-crush him, or something else.


I agree Sephiroth is extremely overrated, but he is oftenly underrated too(lots of noobs who only watched the movie and think they are experts because of it). It's hard to find people who don't overrate or underrate him.


----------



## Lucifeller (Sep 24, 2011)

Hahaha oh wow this topic.

Although it could have been ended sooner by using the troll's own logic against him. After all, Justice destroyed the entire Japanese archipelago and put the Japanese ethnicity as a whole on the endangered list. And Sol beat the shit out of her almost without effort.

So by troll logic, Sol is beyond countrybusting anyway since he beat up a countrybuster, which would NATURALLY have country level durability too.

...damn, I can't even say all that with a straight face.


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 24, 2011)

SHM said:


> Actually, he can. Well, not "revive" perse, but exist. In "Case of the Lifestream: Black" Sephiroth says that he would be able to manifest himself in the physical world as a 'physical' spirit(exactly like Kadaj and the others did), if only he hadn't already given up memories of himself to the Lifestream, as a way of preventing the dillution of his soul.
> But that only happened because Sephiroth's spirit was already weakened after Cloud's spirit Omnislashed him at the end of FFVII(before that moment, Sephiroth was able to exist in the Lifestream without needing to give up any of his memories).
> Meaning that, if Sephiroth's spirit is not damaged/weaker, he *can* appear in(and interact with) the living world, in the form of a tangible spirit, without the help of any Jenova-cell, or Clone, or anything else.



In other words, Sephiroth could do that if he did not do something else that directly prevents him from doing so.  Completely useless.



> And he doesn't need to be alive to use some of his powers, you know. Like for example, holding back the most powerful white-magic(Holy) in place even _after_ his body(Safer-Sephiroth) was destroyed and he, obviously, died.



Non-factor.  And I don't really remember anything beyond that one feat from him while dead.



> People often forget that killing Sephiroth is not enough to beat him.



Temporary incapacitation works, like it does in his own series.



> You need to directly damage his spirit(like Cloud did at the end of FFVII) to do it, and if you don't? He can use his spiritual and mental powers on you.



Show me it working on anyone with even a fraction of Sol's strength or willpower.  This is a man who willed himself to survive a time paradox, among other things.



> Can Sol hurt spirits?



Yes.  Izuna's tribe in GG2 are spirits and he has no trouble with them, to provide but one example.



> Because if he can't, Sephiroth will *TK-crush* him, or something else.



I've seen this suggested against Jedah Dohma in the past.  It does not surprise me to once again see it brought into play against someone it will not work on.

But enlighten me as to what else Sephiroth could do.



> I agree Sephiroth is extremely overrated, but he is oftenly underrated too(lots of noobs who only watched the movie and think they are experts because of it). It's hard to find people who don't overrate or underrate him.



What of yourself? You just tried to use a featless ability against someone superior to Sephiroth in every important way.  And I mean that.

Hell, Sephiroth's most wanked attribute is his willpower and Sol easily has him beat in that department, along with every other one.



Lucifeller said:


> Hahaha oh wow this topic.
> 
> Although it could have been ended sooner by using the troll's own logic against him. After all, Justice destroyed the entire Japanese archipelago and put the Japanese ethnicity as a whole on the endangered list. And Sol beat the shit out of her almost without effort.
> 
> ...



Even going by troll logic, you're still downplaying Sol.

Planetary threat > countrybuster. :ho


----------



## Ulti (Sep 24, 2011)

Sephiroth TK Crush Jedah? more like Jedah crushes him by being within proximity of him


----------



## SHM (Sep 24, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> In other words, Sephiroth could do that if he did not do *something else* that directly prevents him from doing so.  Completely useless.



And this "something else" was done only because he was _weakened_ after Omnislash.
Under _normal_ circumstances, he can manifest in the physical world without the help of Jenova or a physical body.



> Non-factor.  And I don't really remember anything beyond that one feat from him while dead.



I just used it as an example to show he doesn't need a physical body to use his _spiritual/mental_ powers.



> Temporary incapacitation works, like it does in his own series.



Sure. If you can incapacitate his _spirit_.
FFVII's planet wouldn't be there anymore, if Cloud's soul hadn't found him in the Lifestream and beat him in a duel.



> Show me it working on anyone with even a fraction of Sol's strength or willpower.  This is a man who willed himself to survive a time paradox, among other things.



Then it probably won't work on Sol. But it doesn't change my point: Seph can do it without being alive.



> Yes.  Izuna's tribe in GG2 are spirits and he has no trouble with them, to provide but one example.



He can beat intangible beings then... Okay, fine.



> I've seen this suggested against Jedah Dohma in the past.  It does not surprise me to once again see it brought into play against someone it will not work on.
> 
> But enlighten me as to what else Sephiroth could do.



Against Jedah?! 



> What of yourself? You just tried to use a featless ability against someone superior to Sephiroth in every important way.  And I mean that.
> 
> Hell, Sephiroth's most wanked attribute is his willpower and Sol easily has him beat in that department, along with every other one.



If you say so...


Look dude, I'm not saying Seph can beat Sol. I mean, I don't have enough knowledge on Sol to make a fair judgement.
But I saw everyone here thinking that killing Sephiroth was enough to beat him, and that's wrong! Killing him is not the end of the fight(I hope not have to remember people about this fact, in every future mach he is in)!
If a character isn't able to harm incorporeal-beings in any way, this character cannot beat Sephiroth. It's that simple.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 24, 2011)

Sol would kill him

and his soul

forever

with a gunflame.

And he's only incorpeal when he's been killed at which point, due to us using his latest form, which is AC, aka the one who can't automatically come back he stays dead. For good, just like you know he was at the end of AC.


----------



## Blade (Sep 24, 2011)

Sol casually oneshots Cloud and Sephiroth. He beats opponents, for example like Justice and you think, he will waste time with these scums? 



Lock this shit now.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 24, 2011)

Since the debate's more Sephiroth-orientated now, I don't feel like taking part in it any further.  I've had more than enough of him over the years.

But, yeah, SHM.  Some have claimed it would work on people like Jedah.  And Pyron.


----------



## Blade (Sep 24, 2011)

Sol can destroy every FF main character.


Except from Squall's pants. They are like an abstract/omniscient entity.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 24, 2011)

I reckon he can stalemate Squall's pants with his own, though.


----------



## Blade (Sep 24, 2011)

Hmm, potentially at least universal+ threat level collision.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 24, 2011)

We can say for sure that jelly land won't survive the clash.


----------



## Blade (Sep 24, 2011)

One armed Ky, can solo the jelly land. Imagine.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 24, 2011)

How does he bypass their jelia intangibility?


----------



## Blade (Sep 24, 2011)

By his own jelly he has, against Sol.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 24, 2011)

You got me there.  I daresay Ky's jelly surpasses even the jelly people's.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 24, 2011)

All of it, you say?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fe39JewMV2M[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKoKDTg7u1g[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2L5sLAWbg4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxlGaOYujtA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAAe5lJ35Y4&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PLAC9765182BFF9551[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-NvNiCvQA0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RluX9jG6qc8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lw9yB5rC27A[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8fQSL1js5E[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eacWlJckbu4[/YOUTUBE]

Even non-Ishiwatari work is of the highest quality.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 24, 2011)

Mother fucking Star Chaser 




Haven't heard that in a while.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 24, 2011)

Personal favourite of mine, too.

Perfectly conveys the face kicking Sol's known to deliver.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## sonic546 (Sep 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuURKkNpx2s[/YOUTUBE]

Retro quality.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 24, 2011)

Excellent songs, both of you.  One of mine:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMkLIFSo8-M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurou (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NHOwVVwqDI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurou (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## sonic546 (Sep 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKhaQIP6nx8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDf2K3l-nd0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kTDU3_boJk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurou (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## sonic546 (Sep 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zb3g7UkK6FI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toUJuv0aQsA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-oySmMrQ6k&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SpaceMook (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm not surprised on how this thread turned out.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEFTzjv_9Cw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 24, 2011)

SpaceMook said:


> I'm not surprised on how this thread turned out.



For every mention of Sephiroth's terrible name, we must endeavour to compensate with equivalent, contrasting quality.


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 24, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> For every mention of Sephiroth's terrible name, we must endeavour to compensate with equivalent, contrasting quality.



Agreed.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcwySqWSQOA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SF9ZLNxHaBY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kk72RMv9d0s[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAzh9nxfxpQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 24, 2011)

Well, shit.  If we're branching off into other areas of quality:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0T0xrkl-e_E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 24, 2011)

And for Strike ():

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bbz8ux-YpuE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurou (Sep 24, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> And for Strike ():
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bbz8ux-YpuE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 24, 2011)

We need some Killer Instinct in here.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4i3l_c6Nq9I[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCAK3bwOGx0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUaNHjB1hy0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_i5JUjJFkg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avPSzGVCPH0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p756aobNUWc[/YOUTUBE]

Classic.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## zenieth (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey what's in this threa...


Yes


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 24, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p756aobNUWc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Classic.



I really need to find this game.  I still have my old Playstation.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 24, 2011)

You forgot this friend:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oY-ZGGbVgpc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 24, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> I really need to find this game.  I still have my old Playstation.



Luckily, I still own it.  And I rub it in my friend's face every time I get the chance to.



zenieth said:


> Hey what's in this threa...
> 
> 
> Yes



Approve?


----------



## Kurou (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## sonic546 (Sep 24, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Luckily, I still own it.  And I rub it in my friend's face every time I get the chance to.



I also own it.  It's just somewhere in my attic along with the original Spyro trilogy.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4UspBs3DGQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 24, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> I also own it.  It's just somewhere in my attic along with the original Spyro trilogy.



Spyro.  Great shit right there.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yq1NqUqaLj8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 24, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Spyro.  Great shit right there.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPOnak-ozjw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zm8845Ddz3s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Oh Spyro, how I miss your days of quality.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 24, 2011)

All friends of justice miss the good ol' days. 

On that note, motherfucking Kula World:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLaLXIb6IVc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 25, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> All friends of justice miss the good ol' days.



Indeed.



Dandy Elegance said:


> On that note, motherfucking Kula World:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLaLXIb6IVc[/YOUTUBE]



Oh! A gem of quality that I am not familiar with!
I don't suppose you remember friggin' Dragon Seeds?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cL_xLGoLcx8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSbGaLxNjdM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 25, 2011)

There's one I've never had the pleasure of experiencing.  The joy of living in Europe.

Quality music all the same.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G53GWVxRGq8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 25, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> There's one I've never had the pleasure of experiencing.  The joy of living in Europe.
> 
> Quality music all the same.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G53GWVxRGq8[/YOUTUBE]



It's like Pokemon, only you give the monsters swords.

And Tekken music kicks ass.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_HtY0DrnSQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SpaceMook (Sep 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLMQuYbh4q8[/YOUTUBE]

Legend Of The Dragoon.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3rzBwFy76U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5o8-503F6A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QS9upNp_RGY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktGqRgaonKg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tG3FzemfEE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SpaceMook (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm curious does anyone here have Tekken Tag Tournament? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZVDNPODfeY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 25, 2011)

I do, and I loved it:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpiNdRtOwIg[/YOUTUBE]

This fucking song.


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 25, 2011)

Another awesome fighting game that needs recognition.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IlnTbgbwRg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SpaceMook (Sep 25, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> I do, and I loved it:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpiNdRtOwIg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This fucking song.



The sequel is already out in Japanese arcades. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=un4i6VsCqhc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 25, 2011)

Intro looks boss.

Dat Heihachi.


----------



## Markness (Sep 25, 2011)

I guess I'll post some kick ass SNK tunes while the iron is still hot.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3wrWkZ3cZc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MperwFj5GbY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnnQknf3lpA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1bPOpZVc2s[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_XJE2ZFB0Q[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7StC3Ob9cXI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 25, 2011)

I hope Alex is in TTT2.:33


----------



## SpaceMook (Sep 25, 2011)

Don't know I liked his design better when he had the old man look going for him. 

Hopefully its an available skin.


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 25, 2011)

SpaceMook said:


> Don't know I liked his design better when he had the old man look going for him.
> 
> Hopefully its an available skin.



I don't think he looks much like an old man.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 25, 2011)

Esomark said:


> I guess I'll post some kick ass SNK tunes while the iron is still hot.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3wrWkZ3cZc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...







sonic546 said:


> I hope Alex is in TTT2.:33



Same here.



SpaceMook said:


> Don't know I liked his design better when he had the old man look going for him.
> 
> Hopefully its an available skin.



I prefer the older one, but... No Daisuke Gori.


----------



## SpaceMook (Sep 25, 2011)

Here's the arcade character select screen and the theme song to go with it. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPymEwwrDLI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurou (Sep 25, 2011)

Just dropping by to say this is the best version of Arashi No Saxophone.


----------



## Markness (Sep 25, 2011)

The cool thing about the Arashi no Saxophone themes is that there's always a certain nuance in each of them that makes them all stand out. 

SNK also have some good vocal themes, including their own music video!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8C4ke9sqEY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nA7NkmbvV_E[/YOUTUBE]

The Ikari Warriors original theme also sounds a lot like Faith No More's Surprise! You're Dead!. One of my favorite FNM songs, too.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1D65pIb8BNQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 25, 2011)

Some classic Sonic vocal songs.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJXKoubh9sQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7vgZ7iZssQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3PgxYA-5QE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PomS9TjaYxE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6NaZrPQGfY[/YOUTUBE]


----------

